# possible due between oct 7-24th- nigerian dwarf



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

my buck was sold and needed to be in quarantine a month before being shipped, so may 15- june 1st was my only chance to breed a few does. so i put him in the pasture with 3 does and 3 yearlings. Two does are pregnant the other older doe isnt which i knew it was a very small chance of her conceiving. two yearlings look open but one yearling looks possibly pregnant. they were kind of afraid of the old man 
so monday i will update this post with some photos and if you give me your guess that would be awesome. 
she is rounder then normal and looks a bit off balance like she is pregnant compared to the two open yearlings. but no udder development but its also still early.(due date would be oct 7-oct 24th)


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oooo, so exciting!! Can't wait for pictures on Monday!!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

im hoping she isnt since i have no idea on the due date and that worries me, the other two does i know when they were bred so at least i only have a 3 day window. but she is round on both sides and i have never seen her this big before.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

This was a week or so ago, will hopefully post better photos monday


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

anyone want to take a guess just by these two photos. by the way she is the black and white one...the chocolate buckskin is the only other one that is pregnant in the photo. her 10 year old grandma is on the right of her(in the photo view)her grandma ended up raising her and they are still buddies


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hmmm, her right side does look big. I would say she is, but it's hard to tell. Can you get pictures of her back end? Do you have any pictures of her before she was bred?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i hopefully will tomorrow i didnt notice any udder development yet. i dont have any photos of her except when she was a kid.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Sound good!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Well I believe she is pregnant or has a very large active rumen. Preety sure I felt a little head/foot stick out and move around a bit. I of course felt her digestive system working. So no udder development yet but can feell kid. What do you all think on due dates?7-24 of October is the only dates possible give or take a few days of course.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I plan to giver her a cd& t next week


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have a range for the date, then it is hard to guess a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Karen.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yep, I agree. I do think she looks perggo though, just too hard to guess when. 😉


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Well none of the rear photos work but she has a little pouch going on and when she got up she wasn’t as tight.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

So... this girl looks prego too


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yep, she does. Cute lil udder she has there!!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I think they look about the same in the udder department. But the buckskin doesn’t look wide like the blk and white.the black yearling does not look pregnant but who knows now😁I am feeling lucky now.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Okay so I was so smart I wrote down two possible days the buckskin had discharge so going by that she would be do 17 or 18th... so of course the days I didn’t RDO at work.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When you put a male in for a period of time, the breedings you saw, may not take. While it is good to write down the dates, you still have to count from the last day he was in with the girls. 

I kept a male in with the does for a month. One of the does was in serious heat and got bred the first day. When she kidded, it turned out she actually got bred on one of the last couple days of that month. Never saw that breeding. So I had learned that just because everything looks right when you see a breeding, doesn't mean that it actually took.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

black and white girl(salt) is getting rounder. poor girl has to move more slow or she losses her balance. she sticks close to her granddam(masala). 
i am really curious how many she will have and how her udder will look since she is out of a homebred buck. i didnt much care for her dams udder, but i only had her as a first fresher. salt is totally different then her dam.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Salt looking close to Kidding


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh... cant wait


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Kidded 10 pm on oct 14th. Twin doelings, both gold. Grandma helped which was good because I missed the birth by a few minutes.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

daisymay said:


> Kidded 10 pm on oct 14th. Twin doelings, both gold. Grandma helped which was good because I missed the birth by a few minutes.


Would love some pics! Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations...yep, pics please!🐐🐐😁


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! Congrats!! Can't wait to see pictures of the babies!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Mom seems to not be getting much milk yet. So supplemented twice and they look much happier. Little girl going as bottle baby tomorrow so mom should have enough for the one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Cuties


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Adorable. My favorite eye and coat color too!! Love those two!! 😍


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Beautiful babies


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Precious! ️


----------

